# Young Mr. Quinn van Tiekerhook



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Quinn just turned 10 months old. He starts his e-collar training in a couple of days after 10 months of motivational training with very few corrections (pinch collar). He's very full of himself & it's time.

I'm 3/4 finished with e-collar training of a 7-month-old Black Russian Terrier. She had about 2 months of motivational training at home with her owners & she's been with us for over a month now--2 weeks spent conditioning her to the collar & remote so there won't be an assoiciation. I'm working on the video now & will post it later today or tomorrow.

I'm curious to see the difference in the 2 dogs training progress.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

hey Sue, how long has he been wearing the e collar?


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> hey Sue, how long has he been wearing the e collar?


Hi Tim--he's had it on 2 weeks now. Do you condition the remote also? I wonder why the e-collar manufacuterers don't have a remote that doesn't click when you push the button and/or light up. I think the conditioning the remote is as important, if not moreso, than the collar. Dogs learn when something happens--either good or bad--so they will be extra observant when they feel the stimulation & the click &/or light is a dead give away that the remote has something to do with the stimulation. I keep it in my pocket so at least they don't see the light.


----------

